# Exotic stick insect pics, cause you cant have them :P



## Deroplatys (Dec 13, 2010)

Though you might like to see some phasmic pictures of mine of species im currently keeping 
Thier not forbidden over here 

Start of with ones i did have but lost recently, then onto some of my latest additions 

_Achrioptera fallax_

Female

























Male





































_Carausius spinosus_

Small nymphs

























Now stuff i've still got 

_Phasma reinwardtii_

Male nymph













Female nymph













Female nymph







Male sub adult


















































































































[/IMG]


----------



## Travis K (Dec 13, 2010)

Nice pics Deroplatys.  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Deroplatys (Dec 14, 2010)

Thanks 
Here's some more 

_Phenacephorus sepilokensis_

1st generation hatchling



































































_Haaniella dehanni_


















































_Pylaemenes guangxiensis_













_Onchestus rentzi_













_Mearnsiana bullosa_



























































































_Phyllium ericoriai_ 

Young group













Males



















Females























































Sub adult male

























Pre sub adult? female



















_Phyllium gigantium_


----------



## pouchedrat (Dec 14, 2010)

Man, those leaf insects I saw as a yound kid on Reading Rainbow (my fave episode of that show) and I was determined that someday I would have some of them as pets.  Then the blow, many years later, finding out they're illegal here in the USA.   It sucks, lol....

Those pictures are amazing, and I'm completely jealous.


----------



## CodeWilster (Dec 14, 2010)

Amazing creatures and great photos! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Louise E. Rothstein (Dec 14, 2010)

*Exotic stick insect pics,cause you can't have them*

What wonderful pictures.
Thank you for sharing them.

"Chance alone" could not have made these pictures possible...
-but natural selection is NOT "chance alone."

Whether there IS a God...who arranged for natural selection...

-I do not know for certain.


----------



## VickyChaiTea (Dec 14, 2010)

Those photos are really amazing. Such beautiful insects!


----------



## BiologicalJewels (Dec 15, 2010)

wonderful pictures.
this post both angers me and strangely arouses me 
I wish we were able to keep these gorgeous animals, but alas, it is what it is.
Congratulations on a beautiful collection.


----------



## CodeWilster (Dec 15, 2010)

Louise E. Rothstein said:


> "Chance alone" could not have made these pictures possible...
> -but natural selection is NOT "chance alone."
> 
> Whether there IS a God...who arranged for natural selection...
> ...


No need to comment my signature in this person's thread. I would love to debate over pm though 

@ Deroplatys, out of curiosity what camera/lens did you take these with?


----------



## Malhavoc's (Dec 17, 2010)

No black beauties? when I was in europe they were the most striking I saw in the hobby.


----------



## Deroplatys (Dec 17, 2010)

Yeah i had them a while back, bred loads of them and had many generations, they turned out quite proflific so i ended up selling them to make room for more rarer stuff 
I'll post pics of the ones i did have later though 

---------- Post added at 11:21 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:14 AM ----------

Found them sooner than i though 
_
Peruphasma schultei_





























































The species i've shown here so far isnt even half of the stuff i've kept in the past


----------



## JColt (Dec 17, 2010)

awesome pics. I cannot take a picture to save my life. Thanks for the post!


----------



## RodG (Dec 18, 2010)

Fantastic photos of some wonderful critters we will never get to keep. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## ZergFront (Dec 18, 2010)

I so hate you right now.. ;P


----------



## Leviticus (Dec 27, 2010)

I too am jealous. I wish we were able to keep these in Canada. I especially am fond of the leaf insects, even the detail up close is so realistic. Amazing photos, thank you for sharing.


----------



## Alejandro45 (Dec 29, 2010)

WOW those are all beautiful!!! 

:drool: 

I remember when I went to costa rica, I hunted the mountain side of arenal. there was a phasmid that was the length of my finger tip to my elbow!! i was in awe of its eyes .


----------



## codykrr (Jan 4, 2011)

This is truly amazing! Thank you for sharing.

I just wish I could have even a dead specimen for a display I am working on!  Any one know the legalities of that?


----------



## zonbonzovi (Jan 4, 2011)

codykrr said:


> This is truly amazing! Thank you for sharing.
> 
> I just wish I could have even a dead specimen for a display I am working on!  Any one know the legalities of that?


No issues with dead stock as far as my knowledge will carry me.  Might be hard to locate through the typical dried insect suppliers...maybe you can get someone to send you deads via overseas phasmid forum.  Would love to see that display when you get it all finished up.  Been working on a couple myself.


----------



## codykrr (Jan 5, 2011)

Yeah, last year my wife brought me an old aluminium display. the back was busted out so i refurbished it and am not trying to get some dried specimen's to do a nice display.

I have some pretty nice specimens. but nothing as nice as a leaf phasmid.  The display measure 3 foot wide by 2.5 foot tall. I would like a nice collage of specimens.


----------



## Deroplatys (Jan 5, 2011)

I've currently only got 2 leaf insect species with another on the way, it'll be a while till one of them dies but i might be able to post one then


----------



## Deroplatys (Jan 8, 2011)

One of the leaf insects moulted into an adult and developed into a yellow morph


----------



## codykrr (Jan 8, 2011)

I really wish we could keep these over here.

Gorgeous insects!  Thanks for the incredible photographs!:clap:


----------



## z4oasis (Jan 8, 2011)

*Sooo Coool!*

Awesome photos! I've wanted to keep these ever since I was a kid, but alas, the 'Land of Opportunity' has squelched this one! I have half a dozen dried leaf and stick specimens in displays I picked cheap while in Singapore ten years ago- definitely keep them out direct sunlight or the colors will fade! 
Thanks again for sharing!


----------



## Deroplatys (Mar 31, 2011)

No problem 
Thought i added a lot more :/
I'll post the older photo's first, hard keeping track of posting this thread on 3 different forums lol.

Phasma reinwardtii

Adult male

























The adult female, got 2 now 

















































---------- Post added at 04:37 AM ---------- Previous post was at 04:30 AM ----------

Haaniella dehaanii

Female nymph.



















Sub adult male.







Hemiplasta falcata

Male followed by female.











Male nymph.





































Couple more old _Mearnsiana bullosa_, a lot of my phasmids have moulted since these photo's i just forgot to post them lol.
This one went berserk whilst i tried to get some photo's, jumping and running everywhere, ended up launching into a cold cup of tea lol.

























Final photo's of a_ Phyllium ericoriai_ pair, didnt mate once, after all the males i managed to find out to try and get some breeding going on not one mating, what a fail :evil:































---------- Post added at 04:39 AM ---------- Previous post was at 04:37 AM ----------

Phenacephorus sepilokensis sub adult male.







_Lopaphus perakensis_, she snuck in with another species lo.





































Finally onto some recent pics now.

_Onchestus rentzi_, got a lot of these at the minute, they are a very variable species.

Sub adult males.













Young green female.













Pre sub adult i think female.







_Hemiplasta falcata_

Adult male.





































Adult female

























---------- Post added at 04:39 AM ---------- Previous post was at 04:39 AM ----------

_Phenacephorus sepilokensis_

Got adult males and i think females now 

















































_Haaniella dehaanii_

Pre sub adult pair.

Male.













Female.



















_Orestes mouhotii_





































---------- Post added at 04:40 AM ---------- Previous post was at 04:39 AM ----------

_Phyllium ericoriai_ and _Phyllium gigantium_ 







Here's my Phyllium gigantium ova, got plenty more now :mrgreen:













_Haaniella dehanni_ female.













_Hemiplasta falcata_

Sub adult female (adult now, both females are laying )







Adult pairs













Male







Female







And their ova laid into the wad of kitchen roll wrapped around the food plant base.













_Phyllium jacobsoni_ ova







_Phenacephorus sepilokensis_, lost a lot of these recently, i dont know why but they were just turning adult and dying within a week, switched the enclosure round and added more ventilation, i think the sun might beam through my window too much whilst im up school cooking them 
No casualites for now though.

Adult female.

























_Mearnsiana bullosa_, really liking these, start off with older pics and post the latest ones later, females sub adult now and the males are adult, really stunngin 

Different female colur morphs











































_Onchestus rentzi_, same problem as the _Phenacephorus sepilokensis
_, although seems to have calmed down now. Got a few adult males and some large (pre sub adult) nymphs. Very nice and highly variable in colour species 

Adult male



















Female nymph







---------- Post added at 04:41 AM ---------- Previous post was at 04:40 AM ----------

Odd photo's

Mearnsiana bullosa







Hemiplasta falcata







Epidares nolimetangere.

















































_Haaniella dehanni_, semi-recent photo's, thats all of them apart from another male and female in the first photo.













And the most recent, sub adult male and either the largest or youngest female nymph 

Female







Male































---------- Post added at 04:41 AM ---------- Previous post was at 04:41 AM ----------

Mearnsiana bullosa before she moulted to sub adult 

























And here she is sub adult 











































And the adult male, the red is much brighter now and more of it 
Its funny how their behaviour completely changed once adult, they curl their abdomens up and often go in a jabbing frenzy with their back legs like jungle nymphs


----------



## Tarantula_Hawk (Mar 31, 2011)

Wow. Even though im not a particular fan of phasmids in terms of keeping them, they're still awesome animals and so are your pics. Nice stuff.


----------

